# runing asp on wamp



## houssam_ballout

Hello all,
I'd win xp home, so I don't have the IIS installed on it, so I installed wamp.
Can I configure wamp to run asp pages?
Thanks in advance


----------



## patrickv

from the info i've gathered IIS needs to be there in order to run ASP pages
anyways you can read more HERE

hope somehow this helps


----------

